# T-Top Speaker Recommendations



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I have cheap speakers I put on my T-Top when I first bought my boat and the grill on them rusted immediately and they sounded good at first but <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">deteriorated over time (2 years). 

I'm looking for good outdoor speakers that will hold up in the salt water environment and not break the bank. I'm not looking for the powerful bass pumping speakers typically seen on wakeboard boats, just something that sounds nice when your standing in the water at the back of the boat.I'm looking for somebody whose had a good experience with certain brands. I'mopen to any suggestions so throw them out there! Any recommendation for marine amplifiers would be good too. I plan to upgrade the whole system slowly asI canafford it.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have some Jbl marine speakers that are pretty good. I think i got them off ebay.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

JBL has decent marine components but if you really want a quality set of speakers, look into Kicker's line of marine audio at kicker.com

They had GREAT sound and durability but won't cost an arm and a leg. The have great marine amps too if you're needing one too.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I really like these; did a lot of research before I purchased these Audioformz housings. withthese and you won't need an amp.and they sound just as good below and in front of them as they do behind. Just these two speakers put out plenty of sound for our boat.Sound greatand are durable. Can be loaded with various speakers, from Polk audio, Jensen, Alpine and others. I have Polk Audio speakers in these.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't have a suggestion for the speakers, I have JBL's. What I did on the last ones was to silicone the screw holes and then used spray glue to cover the front(inside the grill) with plastic wrap. Seems to keep the weather and salt spray out without affecting the sound.

Skip


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *cuzmondo (2/25/2010)*I really like these; did a lot of research before I purchased these Audioformz housings. withthese and you won't need an amp.and they sound just as good below and in front of them as they do behind. Just these two speakers put out plenty of sound for our boat.Sound greatand are durable. Can be loaded with various speakers, from Polk audio, Jensen, Alpine and others. I have Polk Audio speakers in these.


Those are great!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *cuzmondo (2/25/2010)*I really like these; did a lot of research before I purchased these Audioformz housings. withthese and you won't need an amp.and they sound just as good below and in front of them as they do behind. Just these two speakers put out plenty of sound for our boat.Sound greatand are durable. Can be loaded with various speakers, from Polk audio, Jensen, Alpine and others. I have Polk Audio speakers in these.


This could do the trick. I actually have a brand new pair of nice 6 1/2" JBL speakers that Igot a good deal on when Boater'sWorld closed and they sound really nice.Is that what size speakers these hold and where did you buy the housings from? I'll beGoogling it after I post this butstill tell me your source when you can!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Felix, you know I like the jams when out on the water.

69Viking, 

Hopefully this link will work. Mine are made for the 6.5" speakers, so your JBL's should work. They do have different options though. If the link doesn't work, just google Audioformz. They were designed for the wakeboarder guy's but I assure you I've put mine to the test on some rough and choppy conditions. They hold up better than me. 

http://www.audioformz.com/


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, one bump to see if there are anymore suggestions out there to consider. What I've learned so far is theAudioformz are nice but damn they are proud of their speaker* boxes *with *no speaker *in them not to mention you have to buy the mounts separately. I would have to say right now the kickers aremy front runners,not the prettiest but the Kicker KMT6 TowerSystem consists of a*pair *of two 6 1/2" speaker units with mounts included for less than $250, yes that includes the speakers! You would pay more for the Audoformz just for thespeaker box and mounts andstill have to add your own speakers on top of that. I wish therewas somewherearound here I could go listen to theKickers. 

Guys I'm on a tight budget so I know getting goodspeakersfor the money I can invest on it is going to be tough but anymoresuggestionswould be greatly appreciated! I've learned alot through the forum andGoogle since I originally posted this topic, if all goes well I'llhave some better sounding music this summer!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Look at Pyle marine - they make a wakeboard style speaker that you can google and find fairly cheaply


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Island24 (3/3/2010)*Look at Pyle marine - they make a wakeboard style speaker that you can google and find fairly cheaply


I can't find a review on these, do you have them and do they sound good? I wonder if the grill is metal or plastic, I have metal on the ones I have now and that is what has rusted bad. Although they're more expensive I have found good reviews on the Kicker KMT6 Tower System.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

They sound good. One of the grills did get rusty after getting splashed from waves. If you have a dry boat they would work out, but if they get spray the grill will rust.


----------

